# Surprising rabbit death. What happened?



## Magsen

We just lost our first rabbit, only 5 months old. We took him to the vet when we realized that he hadn't been eating or drinking for a day, and he was generally looking a bit tired. The vet found that he had a slight fever, but was otherwise in perfect health. He was given medicine against infections and we were told that he was going to be fine. 

The next morning, shortly after being taken out of his night-time cage he died. In the minutes before his death he had trouble walking and seamed to have a problem keeping his balance. Then he rolled over and started shaking violantly and died after about half a minute. What was very strange is that only one minute after his death he became completely stiff, even though rigor mortis should take alot longer than that to set in.

We really want to know what might have killed our young rabbit, both for our selves and for our other animals - in case it might be contagious. Does anyone know these symptoms?


----------



## Summersky

Hello and welcome - and so sorry you had to join us in such sad circumstances.

Unless you have an autopsy, it can only be speculation as to why your bun died unexpectedly. Perhaps you could talk it through with your vet?

Rabbits are very hard to keep, and because they are a prey species, they hide their illnesses.

So by the time you notice an illness, a rabbit can be very very poorly, which reduces the chances of recovery.

It is therefore important to watch for and act on the tiniest of changes (in eating, behaviour, poo size and shape - anything really that is different for that bun). Many an experienced rabbit owner will go to the vet with a "something's not right, but I'm not sure what".

Gut issues such as stasis can kill quickly, so if an owner notices that their bun isn't eating, it is vital to get them to the vets urgently. The vet will check that there is no obstruction (treated differently), then will give painkillers and gut stimulants and advise on how to syringe feed.

A blockage would also need a rapid (possibly surgical) response.

So what happened to your bun?

My first feeling is that your vet is not rabbit savvy at all - a good rabbit vet (ideally exotic trained) would never say that a non eating/non drinking rabbit would be OK with a shot of antibiotics. That is not your fault. You did your best by taking him along, but if you get more rabbits, please look for a rabbit savvy vet and consider insurance for those out of hours emergencies. a better vet might have saved him.

I presume the vet gave bun a thorough all over check - top to tail. Did the vet feel his guts? Were they full, distended or empty?

Could I ask if he was vaccinated against myxi and VHD? If not, VHD is a possibility and is highly contagious. An autopsy could check for this.

Had your rabbit's diet changed recently? Might he have eaten anything toxic (many poisonous plants in the average garden).

Any mite treatment? We lost one that way.

So sorry I can't help more.



Binky free little bun.


----------



## StormyThai

If the rabbit hadn't eaten for a day then it was probably stasis, at that young age it doesn't take long before their guts start shutting down 
The vet should have given you recovery feed, gut stimulant, sub cut fluids and pain relief.

Antibiotics wouldn't have done much good I'm afraid 

But as SS said above, it is pure speculation without a necropsy.


----------



## Magsen

Thank you for the replies. I should say that the vet didn't give antibiothics, just a coctail of pain-killers and some other things. He was sure it was an infection (even though no blood sample was taken) and treated those symptoms. He did also feel the stomach and said everything felt fine. Although, a few hours before his death he did have some diarrhea.

You have som good suggestions, Summersky. I googled vhd, and it does sound like a plausable explanation. 

I know it's just speculation anyway, but it would be nice to at least have som possible explenations. I'm especially interested in why he became so stiff right after death. I was on the phone with an emergancy vet when he died, and the vet was really surprised when I said that he had become stiff right after dying. And to be honost, it really freaks me out because I keep thinking that maybe he wasn't dead, just in a coma or some sort of epileptic shock. I know such thoughts are silly. I know he's dead, and we did take him to the vet to be cremated - and they would check for sure that he's dead. But because of the strange death I keep having paranoid thoughts and looking for answers.


----------



## StormyThai

After a fit they do become stiff and then loosen off before rigor mor´tis kicks in.
If you are thinking of getting any more rabbits I would look for a rabbit savvy vet as I am surprised that a, they didn't tell you that and b, that they were so sure of an infection without diagnostic tests.

Not all vets are rabbit specialists I'm afraid.


----------



## Magsen

From the time he died until we had given him to the vet it was four hours, and he was stiff that whole time? Could the kind of stiffnes you're talking about last that long.

The sad part is that we have a vet who is really good with bunnies, but because he first got sick on saturday that vet's office was closed and we just had to go to one of the few that were open  But I can't start thinking that my regular vet would have done any better, because that will just make me go completely crazy. But be assured that our regular vet is really good and has lots of experience with bunnies


----------



## Summersky

Agree with stormy; a seizure just before death seems most likely.

Try not to torture yourself. It's horrible when you don't know for sure.


----------



## StormyThai

Yes he could have been stiff that whole time after a fit.
Again as SS say's try not to torture yourself, without a necropsy no one will know for certain


----------



## Magsen

Well, thank you , the both of you. You have provided some very good answers and support. I'm impressed by this site, and you have given me a great first impression. When the time is right and we get a new bunny I will probably become a regular here


----------



## Summersky

Thank you.

We look forward to having you back.  Everyone has something to offer on here.

Plenty to read on the sticky threads too.


----------



## MerlinsMum

If it's any consolation, VHD is fairly uncommon these days.

I would concur that it may have been some kind of seizure. E. cuniculi infection is by far more common than VHD, and can cause fits.


----------

